#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΠΕΔΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ  Α ΑΝΑΡΤΗΣΗ ΚΤΗΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ

## topografos mix.

Καλημέρα έχω περίπτωση οικοπέδου σε περιοχή υπό κτηματογράφηση στην φάση της Α' Ανάρτησης
σε οικόπεδο με 7 κάθετες ιδιοκτησίες.
Ο πελάτης μου ιδιοκτήτης της 6ής&7ής κάθετης στο απόσπασμα που πήρε έχει τμήμα της
ιδιοκτησίας του δασικό.
Πρέπει να προχωρήσω σε αποτύπωση του ενιαίου οικοπέδου και να υποβάλλω τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα
και τίτλους ιδιοκτησίας που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν και οι άλλοι 5 ιδιοκτήτες ή 
μόνο των 2 καθέτων του πελάτη μου, και με το Δασικό τμήμα τι γίνεται ;

Ευχαριστώ

----------

